# Trying Not To Worry!



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Sending everything positive your way! We use Piriton but may be changing to Loratadine. It does sound like a bite reaction, bless him and there's so many horrid insects flying and crawling around with this heat at the moment. I know there's no point in saying dont worry, of course you will and there's nothing wrong with being vigilant. Gentle pats to your lovely boy


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Ouch! I hope that you are feeling better soon Barnaby!

Hudson had this once when he was an inquisitive pup. It is impossible not to worry especially when there is such an obvious visible reminder but try to focus on the fact that he is getting better and that you did the right thing and got him seen by a vet asap!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear Barnaby's face is swollen. 

I'm not familiar with the Piriton tablets.

My bridge boy got stung several times and bit by a spider once. His face swelled up a lot. Took him into the Vet each time, he got a shot and the Vet told me to give him Benaddryl when I got home. Usually by the next day he was back to normal. 

Hope Barnaby has a good night and is back to his usual self tomorrow.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

Sending healing hopes your way...and a hug.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I hope Barnaby feels better soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barnaby*



swishywagga said:


> Got up this morning to find the left side of Barnaby's face swollen. The vet seems to think it's a reaction to a bite or sting. He wasn't himself this morning but has picked up during the day. Tonight he ate his dinner and went for a short walk. I think the swelling has gone down a little, but me being me has gone into worry mode. The vet suggested 4 mg Piriton tablets, we normally give Benadryl, is there much difference?. Your prayers and positive thoughts would be really appreciated.


How is Barnaby doing?


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Poor Barnaby! I hope the swelling is starting to go down. Did your vet give you an idea of when you should see some effects of the med? Sending good wishes!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh poor Barnaby. I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Karen519 said:


> How is Barnaby doing?


Hi Karen, he's ok, eating and drinking normally. DH took him for a short walk and did his business and everything was okay. We will see how he is in the morning, thanks everyone for caring about him, it means so much x


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hoping that he's okay today!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barnaby*

Praying Barnaby is better today!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Hoping Barnaby is all better today!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi all, Barnaby is ok, his face is still swollen but he doesn't appear to be in any pain. He is his normal silly self and had a good roll on the grass this morning. He whispered in my ear yet again to stop worrying whilst rubbing his big wet nose in my hand for another treat!. Thanks so much for caring about him, he sends you all a big senior cuddle x


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm just seeing this too - I hope Barnaby's doing better today. 

Hannah was stung by a bee once and the area around her eye was so swollen. I didn't see the sting, just the swelling - fortunately, I found the final bit of the stinger and the swelling eventually went away. No matter what, it was frightening to see.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good to hear he's feeling better today.

Did the Vet say when the swelling would go down?


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Give that big beautiful boy a smooch from me, those seniors can worry us so. Wishing you guys an uneventful weekend!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Good to hear he's feeling better today.
> 
> Did the Vet say when the swelling would go down?


She said probably a couple of days, both DH and I think that it has started to go down slightly. Never a dull moment, he certainly keeps us on our toes!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's good, great to hear he's doing well otherwise. 

Have your temps cooled down any yet?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Ah, Barnaby, we're glad your swelling is going down and I hope you don't scare your mom this way again.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Glad Barnaby is OK and that the swelling is going down somewhat. Is he still taking the antihistamines ? Did the vet advise to ice the swollen area ? 

Good thoughts for the swelling to disappear soon.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Thalie said:


> Glad Barnaby is OK and that the swelling is going down somewhat. Is he still taking the antihistamines ? Did the vet advise to ice the swollen area ?
> 
> Good thoughts for the swelling to disappear soon.


Barnaby's face is now back to normal, we have stopped the antihistamines. I did wonder about icing it, but he told me when I touched it that he wasn't happy!. Thank you all for stopping by and for all the good wishes :wavey: x


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear Barnaby's face has returned to normal. 

Hope your cooler temps have returned and you all are enjoying them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Barnaby*



CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great to hear Barnaby's face has returned to normal.
> 
> Hope your cooler temps have returned and you all are enjoying them.


So happy Barnaby is better!!:wavey:


----------

